# King Mo signs with Bellator.....



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

....And TNA Wrestling.... >.>



> For Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal, a guaranteed deal is worth far more than a hypothetical one.
> 
> In fact, the former Strikeforce light-heavyweight champion said his new MMA and pro-wrestling contracts were better than anything he could imagine elsewhere, including the UFC and Strikeforce.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28642/kin...act-preferable-to-hypothetical-zuffa-deal.mma

And my interest in King Mo has just officially died, this guy just proved he's not in this to be the best.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> ....And TNA Wrestling.... >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda agree but Mo strikes me as the kind of guy who would be happier as the big fish in the small pond.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't really blame him. He has a suspension on his hands anyway, why not make some new fans in TNA and then smoothly transition back into MMA with Bellator, which is the biggest org out there besides ZUFFA.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe not the best thing for his MMA career but financially it sounds pretty good. Time is money and you cant sit around waiting on another man to decide your fate.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I love Mo. Hope he's making good money and having fun.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm more excited for his debut in TNA than Bellator. Bellator's LHW champion literally just lost a wide decision to a guy King Mo knocked out in 2 minutes when he just started training.


----------

